# Free 'talk' on Anthony Burgess - Friday 11.11.05 @1pm-Manchester Cntrl Library



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

Authors @ Manchester Central Library
Friday 11th November
Reception Room 1-2pm Free


Born in Manchester, admired worldwide for his literary novels, Anthony
Burgess also became known as the 'godfather of punk' after the publication
of his ultra-violent shocker, A Clockwork Orange. Find out more about his
fascinating and controversial life and what happened on the infamous day
he visited Manchester Central Library....
Andrew Biswell is a lecturer in the English department at Manchester
Metropolitan University. He was formerly a fiction critic for the Times
Literary Supplement and Daily Telegraph.


from:  http://www.anthonyburgess.com/






just so ya know


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2005)

Bugger, missed it.

*must visit northern forum more than once a week*


----------

